# Something To Think About



## Grumpy Gator (May 15, 2016)

_                    *G*_


----------



## TommyD (May 15, 2016)

Nahhhhhhhh, my wife says I have an opinion on EVERYTHING and not afraid to share it......


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 15, 2016)

Knowing when it is the "right moment" is the biggest part of the trick. 

-Ron


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 15, 2016)

There is no right moment, it is something you take a chance at being right.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 16, 2016)

The moment is what you make of it...


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 16, 2016)

And sometimes what it makes of you. ROTFLMBO

 "Bill"


----------



## aliva (May 16, 2016)

Like my wife says " If I want your opinion, I'll give it to you"


----------



## ogberi (May 16, 2016)

If you spend your life waiting for what you need to be happy, it will never come. You have to find it.  And have the courage to risk being unhappy.


----------

